# Beadbi Of Sri Guru Granth Sahibji



## rajneesh madhok (Sep 15, 2011)

Beadbi of Siri Guru Granth Sahib Ji!      - YouTube


----------



## aristotle (Sep 15, 2011)

It is such a painful incident, Lord give strength to the Panth...


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Sep 15, 2011)

Those are NEELPANTHIS....also called neeldharees..they dont wear dastaar or kirpan. they BURIED their Guru who claimed he woudl return...(actually his last order was to bury becasue he was from MUSLIM ancestry..as is ram rahjim sacha sauda...and MANY other dehdharees in Punjab deras today...Lallan wallah Pir is a Muslim wiht large sikh follwoing in kapurtahal suburbs...


----------



## aristotle (Sep 15, 2011)

Guru sahiban excluded the Masands, Dheermaliyas, Ramraiyas, Meenas etc, from the Panth due to such serious apostasies. The onus is on us now ...
animatedkhanda1


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Sep 15, 2011)

*Sikhs in Moradabad furious over torching of Guru Granth Sahib*

*Sikhs in Moradabad furious over torching of Guru Granth Sahib*

September 14, 2011 | National News | Written by Sakshi







*Moradabad (Uttar Pradesh), Sep.14:* Sikhs staged protests in Moradabad, Uttar Pradesh, over the torching of the Guru Granth Sahib by four unidentified men in a village.

Speaking to mediapersons, Sardar Manjeet Bagga, a protestor said that four unidentified men had torched their holy book on Monday, thereby insulting their religious beliefs.

“Near Pilibhit, on (sic.) road, a village falls almost 13 kilometres away where four men knocked down the wall of the Gurudwara, then torched our ‘Guru Granth Sahib’ (the holy book of Sikhs) and after that they insulted it,” said Sardar Manjeet Bagga, a protestor.

The protestors were seen holding swords in their hands and shouting Sikh slogans of ‘Jo Bole So Nihaal’ (whoever utters the phrase, shall be fulfilled) and ‘Sat Sri Akal’ (Eternal is the Great Timeless Lord), venting their ire over the incident.

The protest caused a jam on the Delhi-Lucknow highway, causing inconvenience to the commuters.

The protestors demanded the government to immediately investigate the matter and take strict action against the guilty.

“We demand justice. Those who have insulted Guru Granth Sahib should be hanged; we want justice from the government. We want to know that who has insulted our religion and why he has insulted it, we want to know the reason, we want justice,” said Jasmeet Kaur, another protestor.

Guru Granth Sahib is the religious text of Sikhism, a collection of ‘shabad’ or ‘baani’ (hymns), which contains religious teachings and deemed as the Sikh community’s spiritual guide. (ANI)

*source*: http://www.indiatalkies.com/2011/09/sikhs-moradabad-furious-torching-guru-granth-sahib.html


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Sep 15, 2011)

This is happening becasue the *SIKHS*...are so much infiltrated by "SIKHS" who have no B***S. ANNKH is missing...their blood is WHITE (due to too much consumption of GOLUCK CHARRAWWAH and corruption)...too many "*BrahmAGYANI KU-SANTS*" dishing out bottled "sweet water" as Amrit and making patits, non-sikhs, drug addicts and sundry as "amrtidharees" overnight again and again just for numbers !!..Just look at the SGPC Audit report for 2010 - 32 KRORS were spent in the Constiuency of Harsimrat badal (radha Soami follower) by Makkar...and its listed as "Parchaar....and just how many Chhak Amrit..a grand total of 56 !!" Can "sikhs" beleive this ? 32 KRORS spent on parchaar and 56 people turn up ?? Actually the money was spent to ensure HB WINS the Election !!...Makkars Car consumes KRORS of rupees worth of PETROL yearly...which means he travels about 9000 miles DAILY !! IS that a Toyota Camry 2.2 or an AEROPLANE ??  Can you beleive that Harmandar sahib which has MILLIONS of visitors and 32 other MAJOR Histricla Gurdwaras are RUNNING AT DEFICIT ?? Can you beleive that the GURU RAMDASS HOSPITAL is in DEFICIT even though poor sikhs going there are charged medicines at 6 times the average (so only a real FOOL goes there becasue the price is too high )...6 times the average charged by the RADHA SOAMI Hopsital nearby ?? and so the RS hopsital is full to overflowing..and the Guru ramdass Hospital is VACANT ?? ISNT that an INSULT to GURU RAMDASS FOUNDER of AMRITSAR ?? isnt that BEADBI of the GURU...even more than this incident ?? WHO is doing that BEADBI of Guur ramdass Ji by saying Harmandar sahib is in DEFICIT ??
THIS is why I say SIKHS are WHITE BLOODED and have no shame....just good for making noises like these..which incidentally are CREATED by politicians to get their VOTES so they can continue LOOTING the GOLUCKS and claiming Guru Ramdass CANNOT provide enough food/langgar/medicines for his SIKHS !!...SIKHS have to say "radha Soami" to get the same food for free......POORA SATGURU KIA KAREH JION SIKHAAN MEHN CHOOK !! What can the Satgur do when the weakness is in his SIKHS is in GURBANI of SGGS..already forseen by our GREAT GURU SAHIB.


----------

